# Recallers - worthwhile?



## Guardyan

Hey guys,

Has anyone taken Susan Garrett's Recallers course? What material was covered? Was the information useful? New? Worthwhile?

Thanks!


----------



## wildo

Yes, I've taken the course in the past. However, we didn't make it all the way through on account of an injury. Here's the thing: 



 If you're looking for _structured_ training, with basic behaviors broken down into small, manageable components
If you're looking for directed guidance on implementing a training plan to accomplish a goal (in this case, a trained recall; but most certainly the knowledge gained will help you create other plans)
If you are looking to better understand positive reinforcement training (at least from the perspective of Susan Garrett)
If you are looking for a small to medium sized community of people to bounce ideas off of who are doing the exact same training, and having the exact same problems
If you are interested in direct (well, nearly direct) communication with Susan Garrett and Lynda Orton-Hill via live webinars
If you just generally want to have fun training your dog in a slightly more structured environment...
Then it might be for you. It won't be cheap, but I do think you'll get your money's worth- if even just to see another person's interpretation of a +R training system.

I will note- Susan will definitely refer to IYC and Crate Games pretty regularly. She will definitely tell people that solutions to their problems are "more crate games" or "more IYC." I don't necessarily think she's wrong- I mean, people are buying into her program after all- certainly fair of her to tell them to do more of it. But if you don't want to hear her promote her own stuff, the program may not be for you. And be sure- IYC and Crate Games are foundational to the program.

I'm signed up. Full disclosure: I'm grandfathered in thanks to her generosity. Former members usually get to take the course for free if they make a video about their experience. That said- I may still upgrade to a more expensive option. I've been eying her "Inner Circle" for quite a while, and now I have a dog that could actually benefit from it.


----------



## wildo

There's another forum member here YukonGal who I believe is taking it this round. And I'm pretty sure TaraM1285 has taken the course in the past.


----------



## wildo

Oh- I'll also add:

There were three levels when I signed up. I signed up for the middle level (which I believe was $100 more than the lowest level). Susan gave us another free course she was trying out "Shaping a Difference" which regrettably I never really found time to do. But the point is, she often gives away plenty of stuff to make you feel like you're getting your money's worth. But she's also a brilliant salesman. (Remember- that's what she did in a previous life.)


----------



## wildo

LOL- Sure, I'll keep sayin' stuff as I remember... :rofl:

I've seen (but never taken a class) Silvia Trkman's webpage for her students.
I've seen (and taken a class) Daisy Peel's webpage for her students.
And I've obviously seen many webpages for Susan Garrett's students (PuppyPeaks, Recallers, Shaping a Difference, and Contacts)

Of all three, SG's web area is _by far_ the most comprehensive, data driven, and easily navigated. From a technical standpoint- I've been disappointed in DP's web portal, and Silvia's looked much like her normal website (which I find hard to navigate). No I'm not saying that DP or ST don't give you enough info- _hardly true_! I'm just saying that from reading up and doing your own "homework" the SG webpages are far and above. (The contacts course was an exception: crazy amounts of info, with poor navigation to find it all.)


----------



## TaraM1285

Yes, I was in the original Recallers class and was given a spot in the second and third classes as well. I'll try to pop back on later to give a more comprehensive review. 

Short story - I am glad I did it the first time and feel it is worth the time and money if you put the effort into it. More than a course on recalls, I felt it is a course on building a relationship with your dog.


----------



## TaraM1285

I agree with most of what Willy has mentioned, though I cannot comment on the user interface of the website as I have no comparisons.

During the first round of Recallers, I had enough time to watch comments and questions on the website and keep up with the classes. It felt like a great small community of people who were all quite helpful and active. The second and third, I had a much more difficult time keeping up with the "community" aspect of Recallers. I think it was a combination of not being able to devote much time to the message boards every day and that the community was a lot larger than the first time. I honestly felt like I got lost in the shuffle. All that said, the benefit of the written and video games instructions far outweighed any negative aspects of the large size class. I do think that if you make a real effort to be involved and active you will get even more out of the class, but if you can't, it's still worth it.

The only other thing I will mention is to reiterate that Susan is an absolutely brilliant salesperson. It is very difficult to resist the temptation of the upgrades she offers! She is also incredibly generous. I love the DVD I have of the games, the foundations articles and all the nice ebooks that she's put together for the Recallers community. 

I don't know how much she's charging this time around, but it was worth what I paid. I have a dog with a phenomenal recall that I rarely have to use because of the relationship-building games we have done (and continue to do) that I learned from the class.


----------



## Guardyan

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences. I am always searching for new tools for my toolbox and found several of the Crate Games to be useful. With that said, I don't know if I could justify taking a course that is only about recalls. If there are other games, flatwork, etc. I might find something useful. I just wish I could find a specific curriculum so I could determine if this course is right for me . . . 

Thanks again!


----------



## wildo

Well, yeah- it is about the recalls. But watch her promotional material once it comes out. In nearly every SG course I've taken (or perhaps EVERY one) she has had LOTS of info on body awareness. Her body awareness games have always been fascinating.


----------



## Guardyan

That does sound interesting!


----------



## YukonGal

As Willy mentioned, I did Recallers 3 with my then GS Puppy. I hadn't trained dogs since my early years of choke collars and corrections. I was curious to learn about R+ training. I LOVED being part of Recallers and a whole new world of training - what I got out of the course was an incredibly motivated dog who had an amazing recall and who wanted to work and play with me - I felt the course really helped with forming a strong positive bond with him and the community of people with their knowledge was huge. The only turnoff for me was the marketing - she's brilliant at it but reminds me too much of the Pat Parelli horse marketing machine. I've signed up for the Recallers 4 and very much looking forward to it with my new 10 week old puppy (sadly lost my GS that I started the course with). Lots of information and daily games to play - highly recommend it.


----------



## Guardyan

Awesome . . . thank you!

Funny you should mention Pat Parelli. I attended a Parelli event years ago and remember thinking he had one heck of a marketing team. Wow.


----------



## marshies

I plan to join this time around if the cost isn't too prohibitive.


----------



## marshies

The first free webinar that talks about her philosophy around training is out. Boy, you guys were right, she is a GREAT salesperson. This sounds just like one of my business school HR courses, except we're managing dogs.


----------



## wildo

marshies said:


> The first free webinar that talks about her philosophy around training is out. Boy, you guys were right, she is a GREAT salesperson. This sounds just like one of my business school HR courses, except we're managing dogs.


She was a pharmaceutical salesman prior to being a pro dog trainer. And to my knowledge, she was very good at it. She talks about her success (not bragging, just talks about it) in her book Shaping Success.

First webinar is here: Get your dog to do exactly what you want!


----------



## wildo

marshies said:


> I plan to join this time around if the cost isn't too prohibitive.


All I'm gonna say is prepare yourself. Her stuff is NEVER cheap. On the flip side, her online classes a FAR more comprehensive than most any in-person seminar you'd attend. The cost will be about the same, no doubt.


----------



## Muskeg

I'm intrigued- is it worth the $$? How does this compare to, say Michael Ellis?


----------



## wildo

Muskeg said:


> I'm intrigued- is it worth the $$? How does this compare to, say Michael Ellis?


I say decide for yourself. People like it enough to make videos showing what they got out of the course. There were 260 videos made for this round of Recallers. Watch a few of them and see what you think...


----------



## AgileGSD

I really love the Whippet one!


----------



## marshies

How does registration typically work? Does she just send an email to people on the email list to say...open for registration? Or is there a hidden website I haven't found yet?

I really want to take the course. Puppy and I feel a lot more engaged these days.


----------



## marshies

Signed up today. $250 for the beginner course, which was lower than I expected. I wasn't ready to shell $400 for the next level up, but $250 for 4 months, and 7 weeks of content is in line with what I am paying in Toronto for dog classes. The last class we did was 8 classes of $400 for reactive dogs.


----------



## wildo

marshies- what's your username on there?


----------



## marshies

wildo said:


> marshies- what's your username on there?


I don't have it set up yet, but I'll likely still be Marshies. I'll PM you when it's all set.


----------



## wildo

Cool- I'd like to follow you there. I usually try to find a lot of the GSD/Mal people because they (ummm... obviously?) tend to ask more appropriate questions for me than the BC crowd does.


----------



## marshies

wildo said:


> Cool- I'd like to follow you there. I usually try to find a lot of the GSD/Mal people because they (ummm... obviously?) tend to ask more appropriate questions for me than the BC crowd does.


That's super smart. I'm going to copy your strategy. Hope you won't mind me following you too.


----------



## YukonGal

marshies said:


> That's super smart. I'm going to copy your strategy. Hope you won't mind me following you too.


Marshies and Wildo - would like to follow you too - nice to have GS and Mal people (that would be you Wildo :laugh perspectives and progress!!


----------



## gsdheeler

I'm thinking of trying the recallers too, I've been training my 3yr girl in agility and obed, we don't do too bad in class but in a trial she's a mess, ignores me for the most part, I'm to the point of just saying maybe this isn't our thing, she seems to enjoy herself, I can't say the same for me.
We tried herding a few times, at least she bothered to glance over her shoulder to say thanks for driving, see ya later.....


----------



## wildo

I'm using the same avatar there as this one (which I just made today).
<-------------------


...And my username is Willy. Just search for me; I shouldn't be hard to find. You'll also want to "follow" the announcements group so any announcements are put onto your dashboard. And then you can search for "Susan Garrett" as well as "Susan Dealer of the Joy" to follow Susan. I haven't found Lynda Orton-Hill yet, but you absolutely want to follow her.


----------



## wildo

YukonGal said:


> Marshies and Wildo - would like to follow you too - nice to have GS and Mal people (that would be you Wildo :laugh perspectives and progress!!


I'm taking this course primarily for Jinks. I'll probably play quite a few of the games with Pimg too, but I'm there for the puppy!! He needs it.... :wub::nono:


----------



## Muskeg

I think I might go for it. I have three dog that I'd like to go through the course, though, and only one (the malinois) is really into tug and toys and food and playing WITH me. So it'll be interesting to see how the different dogs respond.


----------



## YukonGal

wildo said:


> I'm taking this course primarily for Jinks. I'll probably play quite a few of the games with Pimg too, but I'm there for the puppy!! He needs it.... :wub::nono:


I hear you Willy......my puppy is now 12 weeks old and is a holy terror! The Games will be great for him! Not to mention Crate Games........haven't got my login details yet but hopefully in next day or so......


----------



## ladygator

I signed up yesterday and can't wait to start! I'm "Nancy" on the recallers board.


----------



## arby665

Just signed up. I can't wait to get started! My user name is arby665.


----------



## YukonGal

Just logged in - I'm "Maureen"!!

On another note, Denise Fenzi just opened up her new online academy and many of the courses offered relate to Nosework, IPO, Mondioring, Obedience, Rally, Ringsport, Behaviour, etc. Check it out if you're interested:

Home


----------



## marshies

YukonGal said:


> Just logged in - I'm "Maureen"!!
> 
> On another note, Denise Fenzi just opened up her new online academy and many of the courses offered relate to Nosework, IPO, Mondioring, Obedience, Rally, Ringsport, Behaviour, etc. Check it out if you're interested:
> 
> Home


Wow that looks great! Prices are reasonable too.


----------



## gsdheeler

I just logged in too, really looking forward to it. User name Judy/GSD


----------



## YukonGal

wildo said:


> I'm using the same avatar there as this one (which I just made today).
> <-------------------
> 
> 
> ...And my username is Willy. Just search for me; I shouldn't be hard to find. You'll also want to "follow" the announcements group so any announcements are put onto your dashboard. And then you can search for "Susan Garrett" as well as "Susan Dealer of the Joy" to follow Susan. I haven't found Lynda Orton-Hill yet, but you absolutely want to follow her.


Really like your new Avatar Willy - looks great! How were you able to do it without a box around it? And not have it look strange on the Recallers website? All squishy!


----------



## wildo

Photoshop. The background is the same color as the recallers background (same goes for the one here also). And the recaller one looks squishy because they are downsizing yours. If you resize yourself to 65 x 65 pixels, it will look correct. I did add a drop shadow though to help the dogs stand out a bit.


----------



## Gemfire

I've just signed up for Recallers too! If any wants to find me, my username is Gemfire, just like here. I'm excited to begin, but a bit apprehensive. It seemed like A LOT of money to me.


----------



## YukonGal

You will love the course - produces a very happy, focused and willing dog! IMHO, well worth the money. Be prepared for lots of reading and being a bit over-whelmed with all the information!


----------



## YukonGal

wildo said:


> Photoshop. The background is the same color as the recallers background (same goes for the one here also). And the recaller one looks squishy because they are downsizing yours. If you resize yourself to 65 x 65 pixels, it will look correct. I did add a drop shadow though to help the dogs stand out a bit.


Well, didn't work for me Willy - downsized the picture but is still odd-looking - seems like lots of other people have the same problem


----------



## wildo

YukonGal said:


> Well, didn't work for me Willy - downsized the picture but is still odd-looking - seems like lots of other people have the same problem


Your profile picture here is not square- it's taller. I suspect that you are making your picture 65 pixels tall, but narrower. That will still cause a stretch. You need to crate a 65 x 65 square and then put your picture in the middle.

And if you've done that, then I'm not sure... :crazy:


----------



## Gemfire

YukonGal said:


> You will love the course - produces a very happy, focused and willing dog! IMHO, well worth the money. Be prepared for lots of reading and being a bit over-whelmed with all the information!


Thanks! I'm a little overwhelmed already and it hasn't even started yet. So much to read and learn!


----------



## DonnaLH

Guardyan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone taken Susan Garrett's Recallers course? What material was covered? Was the information useful? New? Worthwhile?
> 
> Thanks!


I signed up a second time as Alumni. It took me awhile because I wasn't sure about what I would get for my money. It is actually very cheap compared to the money I have paid in having trainers come into help me with my foster dogs which carries over some foundation but not much. I also looked up another course in Ottawa, Ontario that charges $618 for 5 hours. You are only going to get what you need for that dog and may be able to bring that 5 hours over to another dog. This course comes to about $700 Canadian. Absolutely incredible price for this course that gives you access for a year with all sorts of support. You also get a DVD of the games at the end.

You don't spend 20 minutes a game. You spend maybe 1 to 3 minutes a game once, twice a day. Three times if you feel the need. Do it while the water boils or inbetween a conversation or making dinner. That time you feel the need to text you can be playing a game with your dog.

With Susan's course, you have a super foundation. This course is so well laid-out from games 1 to 40 and lots of bonuses. There is help there all the time. You take videos of what you are doing, upload them to the Recallers site and experts will critique them for you starting with positive observations followed by where you can improve. 

I can't recommend her course enough. I absolutely love it.


----------

